# Chicken Question



## tidalterror (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Everyone,

Got a question about chicken breast. Does this bait stay on the hook fairly well when your chucking it out? Do you hook once like a squid strip or do you have to hook a couple times to hold? I will be as always using circle hooks (Octopus). Like I posted earlier myself and a bud are heading to PLO Thurday night for some action. Hope to try chicken. Oh one more thing I just thought of. Is frozen chicken alright or is fresh better. Sorry for all the questions but never used this bait before. I always try to be fully prepared for anything. Thanks 
Should hit PLO by 8:00pm Thurday night.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*FISHNHOLE,*

I've used nothing but circle hooks for over 5 years and never had a problem keeping chicken on, it holds the hook very well. Freash is always best. One thing thoe, when you cut the breast up always cut them with the grain of the meat...Goodluck at PLO, Hat80


----------



## tidalterror (Jun 18, 2003)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the info. Hat. I'll stop and get some fresh before I hit the road.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No problem FISHNHOLE,*

Thats what we are all here for. By the way, board member fish-on will be there Thur. night. Fred is a good guy, stop by and say hi to him. I think I'll be back down Fri. night...Have chicken, will travel...Tightlines


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

I like it extra crispy... Just kidding...Alotta guys soak it in peeler oil for the additional smell in the water...


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

*peeler oil*

Where can i get some of that peeler oil?Called around nobody knows what i am talking about.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Maybe just buy peelers and squeeze 'em... 

Nope sorry, I'm not sure, I've never used it before...Wish I could help...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Most bait shops in the Chesapeake area doesn't carry it. You can get them on the coast in DE and Ocean city. I think that Sue Foster of Oyster Bay Tackle carry it and she has a website that you can order it from. I believe it's www.oysterbaytackle.com but you may want to check that. Also some people call it shedder oil so maybe try asking for that. I saw a lot of people at Cape Helopen using chicken breast but wasn't sure if they were using peeler/shedder oil. Hope this helps.
-Anthony


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Joe mama,*

I see your in Jessup. You can get shedder oil at Tylers Tackle Shop in Chesapeake Beach. It's about $5.75 a bottle, don't use to much. A few drops go's a long way. Ricks marina at Point Lookout also has it....Tightlines


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks guys going to try my luck at plo Fri.


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks guys going to try my luck at plo Fri.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

http://www.fishermanschoice.com/productspage.html

Try this They have shedder Oil And Squid strips


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

*chicken breasts*

Guys,
What do you catch on chicken breasts? Stripers?
Our bait in NJ is generally clams or bunker.
Gordon


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I think they target Trout with chicken.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I fish off the coast of GA. Never herd of useing chicken for trout? I use live shrimp for that..Is chicken a better bait? Just wondering.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Fatback I am from FL and never thought of using chicken for bait either. I believe the live shrimp you get in the southern states is a better bait for trout but up here chicken is definitely a great bait. It might be worth a try though.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I would try shrimp in Peeler oil for grins;it could work?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Fatback!

Live shrimp will outfish Purdue Peelers 4 out of 5 days. But on that fifth day, watch out.... some big weaks have fallen hard for tenders!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

> don't use to much. A few drops go's a long way.


Greetings HAT80!

DROPS? I'm using squirts! I want them to smell it BEFORE it gets in the water!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You got that right. I want you to fish next to Hat at the cleanup and see who can catch more fish with their "recipe" peelers. I believe when Jake puts his in the water the fish can smell it from PLO State Park


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like to marinate them with a 1/4 cup of Peeler oil in a tupperware type container.


----------



## HR (Nov 14, 2002)

Spent some time fishing in Florida. Used mostly shrimp and caught whitings and Pompano almost exclusively. Ran out of shrimp and tried chicken strips in the same area and immediately caught trout. It works everywhere.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well there you are. On my winter vacation you can bet I am gonna try it. Hopefully will be hooking up with the Wizard of Koz and fishing the IRI down there.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys...Don't know If I'll get around to trying chicken or not cause shrimp are so plentyfull down here and real easy to catch.


----------

